# Jungel vals and dry ferts



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is there a dry ferts that jungle vals would benefit from.?
is jobe ferts sticks ok for jungle vals our not really? 
would vals benefit from metricide ?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

vals are easy to grow. like any plant they will benifit from dosing. pretty sure metricide melts them though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glute (metricide/excel) will melt them. But they can learn to tolerate it if given in low doses. Vals are like any other plants and will benefit from the right nutrients, but that doesn't necessarily mean you have to add fertilizers if your tank is stocked. They will benefit no more or less from ferts as other plants.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what about jobes ferts sticks will they will ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As I said they will work, but I generally don't use them as I have fish which dig and terrestrial ferts are high in phosphates so if they get dug up, you may end up with a mess on your hands...algae galore.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is all the things jungle vals could benefit from ??? all the info will help thanks for reading


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

please, save everybody some time and read up on it on google... its been typed out many, many times before.
vals are one of the easest plants to keep.

if your not heavily planting the tank, you would be fine with a nutrient rich substrate without dosing, or you could dose a liquid substrate. dry ferts are a higher concentrate and are easier to screw up, resulting in algae.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

really i thought i would ask on the forum . with people with exp. is there a problem with that LOL . i grew many of plants with no problem and jungle vals no so much. so thats why i ask thanks nanokid for all the info


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have aragonite mixed with natural gravel and three jungle vals not lookin so good. i do 8 hrs light. 175w MH . i hade 21 other plants took of with metrecide and micro ferts. but i read that vals melt so this is why i ask


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

how long have you had the vals? often they have die off period before they begin to regrow. i suggest not moving them at all, and see how they do. by not growing ; what do they look like? that can give us a hint of what your missing. (i.e brow leaves, holes in the leaves)

some plants i could not grow for the life of me at one point... the easy ones too (java fern and java moss) i started dosing the full line of tailor aquatics for my small tanks and all of sudden they started growing. 

i would suggest getting the full line of tailored aquatics.. its safe on vals, and very forgiving if you overdose. (unlike dry ferts). your gravel isnt nutrient rich, but i grew vals in natural gravel no problem


----------

